# Car parked half way across my drive.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got home from work last night and found a car parked half way across my drive so I could not get in. Well you can imagine having a hard day as we all do and get home knackered to find some idiot parking like this. Well my **** had boiled over but there was nothing I could do except park down the road untill morning as this person could have gone to any house or street for that matter. Has this happened to any of you before and what is the best form of action, if any that we could take, do we have any rights in this situation or do we just grin and bare it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some people are downright selfish, some people would probably be oblivious to what they had done. 

A little polite note on the window would hopefully stop it from happening again.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

You could be vindictive and let their tyres down, but I would never reccommend such action.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well my **** had boiled over.


:lol:

I'd have left a note saying they obstructed your driveway.
They either did it because they're a clever sod, or is the sort of person who wouldn't notice if their head was on fire.
Get a section of old bike inner tube, and stretch it over their exhaust. Give their car the farts. That'll teach em.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd be tempted to tow the car back a bit


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

id jack it up via the back end and move it, as long as its not an auto in park!
Or go knocking and finding out


----------



## tomc (Jul 24, 2007)

We had this once, but the person had parked there car in front of our workshop doors. Good news is we had a forklift  we were quite tempted to put it on top of a storage container.... :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

We have folk in our street that do this kind of thing. I want a A frame for the front of the Santa Fe, i would just push them out of the way. Wife won't let me. spoil sport


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

If it is stopping you from entering and exiting your drive, just call the police and tell themvit is causing an obstruction and they will put a ticket on it and call a recovery garage out to have it removed, job done and they pay the ticket and recovery fee. They wont do that again.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigup said:


>


:lol::lol: I can see the funny side now I have calmed down, shame as I had eaten all the Bananas :lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, any retribution would result in a *** for tat scenario that you wouldn't want even though it would be nice to do.

Leaving a note on there is probably best but in truth, as they parked up they woulda seen your drive and they still didn't give a flying **** about it.

So on that note, let 2 tyres down, no-one carries 2 spares, bang a large tattie up the exhaust and then rub some dog do on all of the door handles and **** the *** for tat retribution he / she may inflict!!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Must say this really pips me off.very ignorant


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

I came home once to find someone had parked their car on my drive, I just parked behind it and waited for the knock on the door, I made her realise the error of her ways. Would have been fun to have gone out and left her with nowhere to go


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

If it's stopping you from getting out, call the police and they'll have it forcibly removed. If it's stopping you from getting in, they don't want to. Know. Happened at my parents old house all the time.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :lol::lol: I can see the funny side now I have calmed down, shame as I had eaten all the Bananas :lol:


hehe

make sure you don't do this


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

this used to happen to me regularly and like you say would boil your **** , the next door neighbours visitors thought it was their right to come and block me in just because they were visiting their daughter.

They honestly didint think there was a problem , oh yeah just knock if you want us to move it 

used to wind me no end , ended up moving house because of it

people are so inconsiderate

If you see them again I would have a polite word , did you know you blocked my drive ? , i think legally you can ring the plod and get them moved


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Be firm.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigup said:


> hehe
> 
> make sure you don't do this


Phew, good job I didn't try that, what would be the odds on that really happening?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

good discussion here

http://www.policespecials.com/forum/index.php/topic/121823-parking-problems-drivewaysdropped-kerbs/


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cleancar said:


> good discussion here
> 
> http://www.policespecials.com/forum/index.php/topic/121823-parking-problems-drivewaysdropped-kerbs/


Thanks Cleancar, a very usefull article we can all read. :thumb:


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i used to get this all the time by someone visiting a house over the road,the house they were visiting had a large open drive with enough room for 6 cars easily but this prat felt that parking outside my drive was better for them.i asked the first time which seemed to put them out,i mean me wanting access to my drive what cheek ! the second time i didnt ask,i got my brother to pop round (he only lived around the corner) & we blocked it in front & back.2 hours later,knock at my door & got a sorry i blocked your drive can you move your car coz i cant get out - my answer was i know & i couldnt get in 2 hours ago so no i wont move it yet im busy.they asked again 1 hour later still no from me.i moved the car after 2 hours from them first asking.it might have been a bit drastic but i have never had anyone block it since which is about 15 years.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't have the problem at mine but my grandparents have issues as they live near a school.

One of the parents blocked a neighbour's drive. He ended up parking his truck infont and his other car behind so the parent couldn't drive off. He ended up leaving her stuck for an hour :lol:


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Ive had someone do this to me. I got my bro to park 1 inch from her front bumper before he went on holiday. I parked 1 inch from her rear bumper and used the bus for work for two days! They were soooooo pissed they came knocking on my door. I politely pointed out it was blocking my driveway and notes on two previous occasions didn't work. They never did it again!!!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I had someone block me in in a pub car park by parking half across the back of me ,so I got the dj to ask for the owner to come and move after three attempts it became obvious that they weren't coming out to move so me and a couple of friends lifted up the back end walked it around so it was facing a brick garden then thought he deserves better so we stood it on its nose leaning against the garden wall it was only a metro so not to heavy lol(I used to be an angry person in my teens )


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ivor said:


> I had someone block me in in a pub car park by parking half across the back of me ,so I got the dj to ask for the owner to come and move after three attempts it became obvious that they weren't coming out to move so me and a couple of friends lifted up the back end walked it around so it was facing a brick garden then thought he deserves better so we stood it on its nose leaning against the garden wall it was only a metro so not to heavy lol(I used to be an angry person in my teens )


So you are now nice and chilled


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol I always have angry on stand by just in case


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

My car is on the left. But no one can parked next right to me because this very important lady. Later she moved the car...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I used to have this happen a lot at my old house, it annoys me greatly so i ended up moving to the middle of nowhere with my own land specifically to avoid that. 
My theory is, no one REALLY thinks its ok to do that, i mean, not really, they just don't care about you. So avoid the polite notice, and either suck it up or move directly to the next level, anything in between just makes them laugh. I "witnessed" once a car block a drive way and get moved to the middle of the street and the police called. It was removed surprisingly quickly for causing an obstruction. Must have been quite satisfying to the business owner


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LSpec said:


> My car is on the left. But no one can parked next right to me because this very important lady. Later she moved the car...


I bet that car was still in front of yours long after the VIP left, that would be typical.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to drive a Nissan Navara... amazing push power .

Should have blocked them in somehow


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Got home from work last night and found a car parked half way across my drive so I could not get in. Well you can imagine having a hard day as we all do and get home knackered to find some idiot parking like this. Well my **** had boiled over but there was nothing I could do except park down the road untill morning as this person could have gone to any house or street for that matter. Has this happened to any of you before and what is the best form of action, if any that we could take, do we have any rights in this situation or do we just grin and bare it.


I had this happen to me a few years ago. I phoned the Police & gave them half an hour to come & sort it or I would sort it myself. Needless to say I got my Freelander 1 & pushed it down the road into a fence then it got a parking ticket. Possibly not the right thing to do & I doubt I would do it again but I would definitely phone the Police as I have done a few times recently when someone parks on the double yellow lines in our road & in such a way so no one can get in or out.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Bulkhead said:


> If it's stopping you from getting out, call the police and they'll have it forcibly removed. If it's stopping you from getting in, they don't want to. Know. Happened at my parents old house all the time.


This is correct:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Expanding foam. Exhaust. Just saying.

I got blocked in at work once on a night shift, right across the car park gates the div parked costing me £25 in a taxi. I took his number plates off and placed them in the works window for him to see.

He came in all mad, soon went out tail between his legs without his plates.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Trolley jack under the rear axle. Pull it into the middle of the road.

Wait for the fireworks.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

This happens to me all the time, the lad next door has parties when his folks are out and his mates just park me in but they all know it's a private road and this lads parents own it. I just wait till he has to go to work and then park the BM and the 407 in his way so he can't get to work. I move them cos I'm nice, and lately it's been ok, but still does my nut in


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Used to happen to me and left note on windscreen stuck with superglue :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

We had this for a loooong time, as the driveway being used is also the entry to a lane (even though two doors up have a huge two car garage at the bottom of it). People are just too damned lazy these days to consider WALKING a bit farther to the door they require!!

I used to try beeping the horn first. Then it would resort to me rocking their car to see if I could get the alarm to go off. One time the windows were still down on a car that was parked across the SUNKEN KERB, so I released the handbrake and pushed it down the road.

It was only when Dad got diagnosed with cancer, and given a disability badge, (along with two doors up having a stroke, and getting their badge too) that the council came out and painted a line on the road across the top of the lane that people started recognising that they shouldn't park there.

It does drive you nuts! :wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There was a funny thread on Pistonheads(of all places) a couple of weeks back.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/...0&nmt=Some+idiot+deflated+my+tyre!&mid=412247

The guy has deleted his original post but you see lots of comments about it.

Basically the guy can't get a space near his college. Loads of the guys from the college then decide they can park on private land. The owner has on countless occasions left notes on their cars(including the OP on a few occasions) asking them not to park on his land.

He finally leaves another notice a little more aggressive and makes a joke about a flat tyre not being a good thing.

Turns out that he had let the guys tyre down to 11psi.

The OP then ran to the police who told him to beat it.

The OP wouldn't accept that he was in the wrong. He was more interested in the guy leaving another note on his car and letting some air out of his tyre.

All of the PH guys jumped on his back and he still thought he was right.

Some people are beyond communicating with when they feel hard done to.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Only had this happen once. I parked my car and my wife's car bumper to bumper so the idiot only had around two inches of manoeuvring space. 
Got a rather sheepish knock on the door the next morning and an apology.


----------

